# Safe to take other meds during treatment?



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll be starting ICSI treatment in the next few weeks and I've been wondering whether or not it will be safe for me to continue using my prescribed mometasone nasal spray, which I have for my nasal polyps. I also use a non-prescribed Sudafed decongestant spray to help. Should I stop using them once my treatment gets underway?

Thanks,

Janine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi snorkmaiden,

I'm assuming your clinic know that you are taking these meds? The mometasone is fine to take but the sudafed could be a problem if you down reg using the buserelin nasal spray (you can't use these within half an hour of each other). Double check with clinic as depends on what treatment protocol you'll be on 

All the best for ICSI     

Maz x


----------

